# Ultimate Braggin' Rights on Lawn Mowers



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

This guy has my vote


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Interesting!!


----------



## retired farmer (5 mo ago)

Looks like Tim the tool man is still alive and well.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

retired farmer said:


> Looks like Tim the tool man is still alive and well.


 Wasn't there an episode where he was trying figure out how to fit a small block V-8 on his mower?


----------



## retired farmer (5 mo ago)

Think so. There was one episode where he hopped up a mower but don't remember if it was a v8. Was my favorite show back in the day.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I kind of like this one........LOL



https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?fr=yfp-t-s&ei=UTF-8&p=lawn+mower+from+the+movie+Moving#id=1&vid=9579d20c8f3815d9f92dc3e30533c714&action=click


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Something to dream about. 



















For the man with everything - the V8 snowblower


December 2, 2005 If you’re tired of anaemic, one-lung snowblowers with their slipping drive belts, you might consider Kai Grundt’s V8 snow blower which raises the bar on the traditional snow blower in every respect. With electric start, electric block heater, antifreeze heater and eight cylinders,…




newatlas.com


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Busted Tractor said:


> Something to dream about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't get into that kind of crazy here in MS. If it actually sticks on the driveway, we just use a leaf blower, or hunker down in the house drinking and wait for it to melt..... 

Our thing is garden tiller racing. I'm to old for that crap, it's a young guys game, but I've been a "tuner" for a couple of nut cases around here










Garden Tiller Racing


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

For you southerners, even a how to.









Video: Introducing The Amputator, A Simple V8 Lawnmower - Street Muscle


Muscle car enthusiasts crave only one thing - V8 engines. With V8's being the only viable option, take a look at Scottie and his unique mower. It may look a bit out of the ordinary but it mows lawns with grace.




www.streetmusclemag.com


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I remember years back watch a show about a world record attempt for the fasted riding mower, and it had to be able to cut grass as configured for the speed run IIRC.


----------

